# How on Earth did a Czech get our uniform?



## Pte.Butt (30 Oct 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Canadian-Forces-Army-issued-tunic-CADPAT-TW-New_W0QQitemZ330181574368QQihZ014QQcategoryZ104023QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

This person is selling a CADPAT TW Tunic on ebay, and it appears to be legit. The question is, how on Earth did he get his paws on this?

If someone with an ebay account wants to report it to the ebay staff he is selling illegal goods, be my guest, as for, I cannot


----------



## Shamrock (30 Oct 2007)

Pte.Butt said:
			
		

> This person is selling a CADPAT TW Tunic on ebay, and it appears to be legit. The question is, how on Earth did he get his paws on this?



Could be the same way I got my grubby paws on a Czech uniform.


----------



## Pte.Butt (30 Oct 2007)

here is another one...
http://cgi.ebay.com/CF-Canadian-Forces-Cadpat-Shirt_W0QQitemZ230186174218QQihZ013QQcategoryZ104023QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## MP 811 (30 Oct 2007)

Just to be the devil's advocate about the Czech seller.  Maybe its a scam and the shirt doesnt exsist.  The seller has no feedback which in itself, raises a red flag with me.


----------



## old medic (30 Oct 2007)

Often you will find the sellers location on ebay is phony.   I notice the seller in the first 
item ships "United States" then lists US, Canada and Europe in the actual listing.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Oct 2007)

They sell from an offshore address to beat the MP investigation (for selling CADPAT). Bet the package finally gets shipped right from inside Canada. Sometimes it works, sometimes they get caught.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Oct 2007)

Sinister Sam said:
			
		

> Just to be the devil's advocate about the Czech seller.  Maybe its a scam and the shirt doesnt exsist.  The seller has no feedback which in itself, raises a red flag with me.



Yes, I too would be a bit hesitant with this ZERO feedback seller!

Buyer beware!

On the other hand the shirt from BC seems to be coming from a surplus seller. The shirt may have come from the correct channels.

As time rolls on, I am sure genuine GS CADPAT will appear more often. For some reason many seem to think it's 'holyier than thou' kit.

I had come accross genuine CF issue CADPAT pack covers here in shops. Boxes of them all new in the bag! Complete with NSN and Euro manufacturer. These appeared even before they had been widely distributed back in Canada (1997). I passed the NSN to a RQ friend in Canada, and he ordered some for his Q store for issue. Crazy or what?


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## DesertVengeance (31 Oct 2007)

I've also seen our cadpat duplicated on items... Back when we had the completely useless rubber rain coats i was thinking of buying a gortex type poncho from supply sergeant in edmonton.  The cadpat wasn't as vibrant as issue stuff... but other than that the pattern was exactly the same.  I'm glad i didn't get it tho cuz the new (for land forces) rain jackets we got issued are the cats ass.  There's always tonnes of cadpat stuff on ebay... sometimes even decent stuff.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Yes, I too would be a bit hesitant with this ZERO feedback seller!
> 
> Buyer beware!
> 
> ...



Ain't globalization grand?


----------



## XMP (1 Nov 2007)

There seems to be some misapprehension about the legal availability of CADPAT and other current issue items on the civi market. In the eastern Ontario area alone, there have been tri-walls of "textiles" sold by Crown Assets mainly consisting of CADPAT TW clothing. Mixed in with the faded and worn out shirts and trousers have been a few items in unissued condition in both TW and AR. Most of these have been marked with the D indicating  disposal, but not all.  As well there has been at least one pallet of black MPOPD including shirts, bomber jackets and soft body armor. NCD, helmets, old and new tac vests, complete BEW sets, all have been lawfully disposed of by DND.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Nov 2007)

Well I did come across a doorman in Quito, Ecudor wearing a set of Canadian Green dress uniform with MWO badges on it. His boss bought it at a Surplus store in Canada on a trip and gave it to him.


----------



## DirtyDog (1 Nov 2007)

DesertVengeance said:
			
		

> ... Back when we had the completely useless rubber rain coats....



Yeah, "back when"............


----------



## DirtyDog (1 Nov 2007)

XMP said:
			
		

> There seems to be some misapprehension about the legal availability of CADPAT and other current issue items on the civi market. In the eastern Ontario area alone, there have been tri-walls of "textiles" sold by Crown Assets mainly consisting of CADPAT TW clothing. Mixed in with the faded and worn out shirts and trousers have been a few items in unissued condition in both TW and AR. Most of these have been marked with the D indicating  disposal, but not all.  As well there has been at least one pallet of black MPOPD including shirts, bomber jackets and soft body armor. NCD, helmets, old and new tac vests, complete BEW sets, all have been lawfully disposed of by DND.


I'd be interested in hearing how things like that happen.

Also, I know this is a little bit of a naive question, but where can you buy these tri-walls of surplus and disposed items?  Is there a simple way to track Crown auctions?


----------



## XMP (1 Nov 2007)

Anything and everything winds up here sooner or later. 

http://crownassets.pwgsc.gc.ca/main-e.cfm?sidenavcmd=whatsforsale&subcmd=publicsales


----------



## DirtyDog (1 Nov 2007)

DesertVengeance said:
			
		

> The cadpat wasn't as vibrant as issue stuff... but other than that the pattern was exactly the same.


Some of the "aftermarket" CADPAT doesn't have the same IR qualities of the real stuff when through NVGs.


----------



## Greymatters (1 Nov 2007)

XMP said:
			
		

> Anything and everything winds up here sooner or later.
> 
> http://crownassets.pwgsc.gc.ca/main-e.cfm?sidenavcmd=whatsforsale&subcmd=publicsales



The Pacific link is broken due to change in company handlng disposal:
See http://pss.gov.bc.ca/air/public-sales.html and http://www.bcauction.ca/open.dll/welcome


----------



## eR_Skaarj (16 Nov 2007)

Hi all. Now I must post here my reaction.
Sorry, but I canť say how I get it...

4 Sinister Sam - item really exist.

4 WDU - yes I have zero feedback, because I create my paypal acount a few weeks ago, I used my friends account.

Item loc. is really Czech Rep.

4 Shamrock - you have got Czech uniform? Man, get issued Czech uniform is very easy... get something canadian is more harder.
If you want to have more czech items contact me ;-)

And please excuse me my english - I study it second year.


----------



## armyvern (16 Nov 2007)

XMP said:
			
		

> There seems to be some misapprehension about the legal availability of CADPAT and other current issue items on the civi market. In the eastern Ontario area alone, there have been tri-walls of "textiles" sold by Crown Assets mainly consisting of CADPAT TW clothing. Mixed in with the faded and worn out shirts and trousers have been a few items in unissued condition in both TW and AR. Most of these have been marked with the D indicating  disposal, but not all.  As well there has been at least one pallet of black MPOPD including shirts, bomber jackets and soft body armor. NCD, helmets, old and new tac vests, complete BEW sets, all have been lawfully disposed of by DND.



No, they may have been marked with a "D", but they weren't properly disposed of by the R&D section responsible for them if they are still in wearable condition.

IAW the regulations these items are subject to CTAT/ITAR disposal process'. Cadpat can indeed be legally sold as "scrap" material by Base Supply R&D sections via CADC listing, but that must be actually shredded etc to make it unwearable/unfixable. Same with protective eqpt. The "D" just indicates it is for disposal (that "D" is placed on the item by Clothing Stores usually -- it's up to the R&D section to actually handle the shredding etc to make it conform with it's legal "scrap" standard which is indicated by each items applicable ITAR Classification.) ... that doesn't indicate that it has been legally reduced to "scrap" via shredding.

I'm not saying you didn't see it otherwise sold ... just that if you did ... a Sup tech somewhere screwed up big time. I wouldn't want to be the one who signed my name off on the ITAT & CTAT paperwork saying that it was properly disposed of in this case ... I can assure you that much.


----------

